# Yelverton Tunnel



## Underworld (Jul 6, 2008)

Not a lot is known about this tunnel. I didn't find that much about it on the net other than...

wiki...

Yelverton was the junction for the Princetown Railway that opened on 11 August 1883, however no station could be built as the railway could not secure an access route to the site, and so trains initially continued to Horrabridge. Agreement with the land owner was reached and a station provided at Yelverton from 1 May 1885.

The Tavistock line was provided with two platforms. The Princetown line had a connection facing Tavistock and the platform on this line was sharply curved and a five-sided waiting room was provided between the platforms. A 23 feet 6 inch (7m) turntable was provided at the Princetown end of the platform. As there was no loop on the branch trains were reversed out of the platform after passengers had alighted, the locomotive then ran into the turntable siding and the carriages left to run back into the platform by gravity, after which the locomotive could be attached to the Princetown end for the next journey.

The Princetown line closed on 5 March 1956 but the station was retained until the Tavistock line itself was closed on [[31 December] 1962.

The 641 yard long (586m) Yelverton Tunnel was just north of the platforms and was the summit of the Tavistock line.

End wiki

Well, I desided to go out and look for it and me and two friends managed to find it !!!

Must have spend about 2 hours in there. I will be going back and taking shots of the platforms and stuff.




















































Enjoy

UW


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice m8, trust you have seen the post of the tunnel i found under devonport park? 

nice pics too!...what lens where u using??/


----------



## Underworld (Jul 6, 2008)

Standard 400D kit. Just learning a lot from going out and doing it !

I have seen the Devonport Park pictures. I would love to go and see it.

UW


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 6, 2008)

Excellent stuff, Underworld. Can't wait to see the platforms and the rest of it.
A bit of a coincidence really as I was just reading about disused railways in Devon and doing some research. Didn't come across this one though. Nice find.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jul 6, 2008)

will sort a visit m8, nice easy explore too, 

lycos is the tunnel king.....


----------



## Engineer (Jul 7, 2008)

*Yelverton Tunnel.*

Nice find, nice pics,as you say not much about on that one.
Are both ends open?


----------



## Oddball (Jul 7, 2008)

this was a most interesting tunnel, never would have known about it without underworld!
both ends are open!!


----------



## Scotty (Jul 7, 2008)

nice one buddy.

if you and lycos keep this up, most of the tunnels around Plymouth would be explored. 

next time, we need to find one with a train in it.


----------



## cardiffrail (Jul 7, 2008)

Lovely pics and interesting report. Also, a tunnel that wasn't on my list!! - am quite surprised that one of that length missed my list actually. :embarrassed:


----------



## King Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Really cool explore Underworld, Love the colour of those rust staines


----------



## smileysal (Jul 7, 2008)

Excellent find. Love the stone work and the colours from the iron (at least I think it's iron lol). Good pics too.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## lycos (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey I was working my way back to this one!! lol 
Haha, nice one underworld, n welcome oddball, thanks for the message UW, keep in touch n let me know, 
Catcha soon!


----------



## pdtnc (Jul 8, 2008)

lovely shots, its nice to see all the stone rather than red brick built tunnels


----------



## ckallis (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry about bringing an old post up. 

will be having a look at this one over the next couple of days. 

I believe this Tunnel is part of the Plymouth & Dartmoor railway. which leads through the moors then going through the Cann/leigha, Tunnel (Deep shelter)


----------



## justcurious (Sep 17, 2009)

Believe it or not they`re two totally different lines. The cycle track and yelverton tunnel etc is all part of the main passenger railway line from Plymouth to Tavistock that closed in the 60`s. Cann tunnel and the stone railway is much older and was only used for bringing granite or rock into Plymouth from Dartmoor and was horse drawn. The two lines run pretty close to each other but are totally separate (the Cann tunnel route closed in the early 1900`s). You`ll notice too that if you venture down to Cann, it`s tiny, you`d never fit a steam train through it


----------



## steve_o (Sep 17, 2009)

Myself, Justcurious, Matt-uk and VW chick went to this just recently spent a while round the Station which is just infront of the south tunnel entrance.

You can still see the remains of the two platforms, passenger entrance gates and even the Turntable pit and Maintaince pits.

Trains from plymouth used to travel up stop at yelverton to drop off passengers destined for Princtown. The Plymouth train would then carry on through the tunnel and on to tavistock. There is another tunnel too that the train passed through just before Tavistock that is kinda cool as it snakes and i think is a little longer than yelverton. We need to go back to it to find out were the other bit goes to tho.

Cann Tunnel was more of a tramway, pulled by horses. Followed a simular route parralle to the railway line. untill it got to yelverton where i believe the princetown raillway was laid on the trackbed of the tramway. The tranway can still be followed from clearbrook to yelverton as the granite Sets that the track was laid on are still in place


----------



## strokesboy21 (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah im still waiting to be shown this


----------



## justcurious (Dec 1, 2009)

Go and find it then


----------



## Carikl (Mar 22, 2021)

Where are the entrances please?


----------



## Wrench (Mar 22, 2021)

Carikl said:


> Where are the entrances please?


You have seen the date of this post?


----------

